

'Start-Ups' reality show gets the ax - prayag
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/article/Start-Ups-reality-show-gets-the-ax-4150521.php

======
esharef
dwight is freaking awesome (in person).

Truthfully I think there is so much cool drama they could've shown: \- co
founder fights (bring it on!) \- running out of money stress \- idea not
working out drama \- users getting pissed off angst \- a large competitor
(ehem google, facebook, apple) doing your idea 5 days before your release \-
TechCrunch writing something shitty about you \- firing your first employee \-
CEO getting booted \- Stress of meeting your numbers

Too bad they didn't capture capture the real drama of start-up life. I can't
imagine that it wouldnt make for a good show.

------
solsenNet
it was painful to watch.

i had to press pause on the dvr several times (and check twitter) just to get
through a few of the episodes.

what hit me hardest was: if you are going to devote a large percentage of your
air time to party scenes (each episode was 25% - 75% party scenes) there has
got to be better people to follow to parties than techies.

of all the people on the program I thought Kim came off the best (she seems
pretty legit), Dwight wasn't a total tool either.

------
fatjokes
That's just great news.

------
mayerzahid
I am not surprised

